

Think Outside the Box, but Don’t Forget the Box Exists - jtron1
http://uxmag.com/design/think-outside-the-box-but-dont-forget-the-box-exists

======
tdelesio
Wow great info. I can now see why designer stick to the macro.

------
dangtd
OMG, finally someone that see's the bigger picture!!!

